# Bewerbung beim Angelverein



## Werderjung (21. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie eine Bewerbung beim Angelverein aussehen muss?

Möchte einen Verein beitretten und soll vorher eine schriftliche Bewerbung abgeben.

Im Netz habe ich bisher nichts gefunden.

Viele Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Du schreibst da alles rein was Du sagen möchtest und lässt vor allem viel Schmalz fließen.


----------



## mowerpac (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Hallo, 

Na das scheint ja ein elitärer Verein zu sein, höre ich das erste mal das man sich bei einem Angelverein bewirbt.
Wieso machst du es nicht einfach wie für einen Job auch? Hübschen Lebenslauf, förmliches Anschreiben in dem Du deine Qualifikation als Angler beschreibst deine (Arbeits)Erfahrungen nennst und warum es dir wichtig wäre in genau dem Verein aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Bei mir in den Vereinen ist eine schriftliche Bewerbung nur deshalb, damit man eine Unterlage hat, auf der alles steht für den Schriftführer und seine Verwaltung:
Name, Geburtsdatum, Beruf (?, bei uns nicht MEHR gefragt), vollständige Adresse und Tel.Nr., Ausstellungsort und Datum und Ablauffrist des Angelscheins (Kopie beilegen), Mitgliedschaft in anderem Angel-Verein, Referenz (über wen und evtl warum kommt man zum Verein), Passfoto (2fach) ... (Kontonummer erst angeben, wenn Aufnahmeantrag vorliegt !)


mehr ist nicht nötig!

Alles formlos abgeben ...

Viel Erfolg !#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Ja Toni, der Aufnahmeantrag eben. Es gibt aber auch tatsächlich Vereine die eine Bewerbung vor diesem voraussetzen. Ich kenn so Dinger zur Genüge. Da gehts meistens um Schiebereien und dergleichen wennst verstehst.


----------



## Gardenfly (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Na, scheint ein komischer Verein zu sein,der noch nicht mal ein Formular erstellen kann oder ist das die Sorte wie unser Nachbarverein wo man ohne eigenes Haus gar keine Chance hatte (Geschäftsleute bevorzugt) ?
Wenn du dich dort bewirbst, kannst ja gleich anbieten ein Aufnahmeblatt zu erstellen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Bei mir in den Vereinen ist eine schriftliche Bewerbung nur deshalb, damit man eine Unterlage hat, auf der alles steht für den Schriftführer und seine Verwaltung:
> Name, Geburtsdatum, Beruf (?, bei uns nicht MEHR gefragt), vollständige Adresse und Tel.Nr., Ausstellungsort und Datum und Ablauffrist des Angelscheins (Kopie beilegen), Mitgliedschaft in anderem Angel-Verein, Referenz (über wen und evtl warum kommt man zum Verein), Passfoto (2fach) ... (Kontonummer erst angeben, wenn Aufnahmeantrag vorliegt !)
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dies sind die Kriterien, die in der *BEWERBUNG* (so wie ich es in meinem vorherigen Posting ja auch geschrieben habe und  nun rot bervorgehoben habe) für die Aufnahme in unsere Vereine nötig sind, mehr wird nicht erwartet !


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Gell Toni, also das ausfüllen eines Formblatts, sprich dem sogenannten Aufnahmeantrag. #t 
Die aber meinen ne schriftliche Gesichtskontrolle mit Bewerbung.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Gell Toni, also das ausfüllen eines Formblatts, sprich dem sogenannten Aufnahmeantrag. #t
> Die aber meinen ne schriftliche Gesichtskontrolle mit Bewerbung.


 
#d#d

Nochmals:

Ich habe die Kritereine geschrieben, die bei uns in einer BEWERBUNG drinnen stehen müssen und wie ich geschrieben habe, ist dies FORMLOS, ob man dann einen Aufnahmeantrag bekommt, hängt davon ab, wie über die diese BEWERBUNG entschieden wird.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Ja Toni, dann nenne ich mal nen Obatzten einfach Münster. :q 

Mal schauen was Du dann sagst...


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum hierüber diskutiert wird, ob es gut ist, eine Bewerbung für eine Aufnahme zu verlangen, oder nicht.
Schließlich sind wir hier ein freies Land und wenn so ein Angelverein nun einmal eine Bewerbung in schriftlicher Form wünscht, dann wünscht er sie halt. 
Das hat doch nichts damit zu tun, ob der Verein gut oder schlecht ist.

Dem Themenersteller ist doch mit so einer Diskussion kein Stück geholfen.

@ werderjung

Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, genauso zu verfahren, wie bei einer Bewerbung zu einem Job auch. Erstell nen kurzes Anschreiben, wo Du angibst, weshalb Du gerne in den Verein möchtest und was Du evtl. schon für Erfahrungen hast im Angelbereich, dann nen kurzen Lebenslauf der auch etwas über Deine Angellaufbahn aussagt und vielleicht noch nen Passfoto. 
Und denk daran, dass, was Du da abgibst, ist Deine persönliche Visitenkarte. Eine ansprechende Form hat bei so etwas noch nie geschadet.
(Hatten ja einige Vorredner auch schon genannt)

Viel Erfolg bei Deiner Bewerbung.


----------



## antonio (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

"Ich habe die Kritereine geschrieben, die bei uns in einer BEWERBUNG drinnen stehen müssen und wie ich geschrieben habe, ist dies FORMLOS, ob man dann einen Aufnahmeantrag bekommt, hängt davon ab, wie über die diese BEWERBUNG entschieden wird."

warum manche vereine bewerbungen verlangen versteh ich sowieso nicht.
einfach nen aufnahmeantrag darüber wird dann der verein entscheiden und fertig is der lack.
aber bei manchen vereinen is eben nichts unmöglich.

gruß antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



antonio schrieb:


> "Ich habe die Kritereine geschrieben, die bei uns in einer BEWERBUNG drinnen stehen müssen und wie ich geschrieben habe, ist dies FORMLOS, ob man dann einen Aufnahmeantrag bekommt, hängt davon ab, wie über die diese BEWERBUNG entschieden wird."
> 
> warum manche vereine bewerbungen verlangen versteh ich sowieso nicht.
> einfach nen aufnahmeantrag darüber wird dann der verein entscheiden und fertig is der lack.
> ...


 

Ich kanns dir aus MEINER Erfahrung heraus sagen:

Ich bin 1. Vorsitzender eines Vereins hier in München.

Ich bekomme wöchentlich mehrere Bewerbungen für eine Mitgliedschaft.

Da wir aber nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Jahreskarten (= aktive Mitglieder) ausgeben dürfen, müssen wir eine Warteliste führen.
Das heißt, wir entscheiden nicht nach Sympathie oder wer sich am besten bewirbt, wer den interessanteren Lebenslauf hat, welchen Schulabschluß jemand hat usw. ..
wichtig sind die von mir in meinen obigen Postings genannten Kriterien als Unterlage/Vorlage und dann wird die Warteliste der Reihe nach abgearbeitet (also Aufnahme angeboten).

Die einzige Priorität, die wir haben, ist die bevorzugte Aufnahme von Jungfischern bzw. Jugendlichen.
Des weiteren wollen wir Anglern, die noch nicht in einem Angel- Verein sind, die Chance geben, einem Verein beizutreten und angeln zu können (da im Münchner Raum kaum noch Tageskarten an guten Gewässern vergeben werden). Wer schon Mitglied in einem Verein ist, muss evtl. etwas länger warten. (Viele Münchner Vereine sprechen sich da ab  ) Dafür besteht allgemein Verständnis bei den Betroffenen.


So: Und wenn wir uns für einen entschieden haben, wird bei ihm angefragt, ob seine Bewerbung noch aktuell sei, wenn ja, dann bekommt er erst den Aufnahmeantrag !
Warum? Wir haben statt eine Bewerbung zu verlangen, einem Beitritts-Interessenten einen Aufnahmeantrag gegeben und sind in juristische Schwierigkeiten geraten! Der Aufnahmeantrag wurde gerichtlich als Willenerklärung von seiten des Vereins erkannt (auch wenn die Unverbindlichkeit reinformuliert war!) ! Wir konnten dann nicht mehr über Aufnahme entscheiden, sondern mußten aufnehmen.

Da diese und ähnlich Erfahrungen auch andere Vereine hatten und sahen, wird zunehmend eine Bewerbung verlangt und erst der Aufnahmeantrag vergeben, wenn über die Aufnahme positiv beschieden wurde!

Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei verschiedene Welten, warum also streiten, wenn es so getrennt gehand habt eindeutig klarer ist! 

#h


----------



## antonio (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

in bayern haben die uhren schon immer anders getickt.:q|wavey:

gruß antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Der Themenstarter kommt aus BREMEN .... ..

... abgesehen kenne ich diese Regelung auch aus einem HAMBURGER Verein, dessen Mitglied nun bei mir im Vorstand ist und diese Regelung mit eingebracht hat


----------



## antonio (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Der Themenstarter kommt aus BREMEN .... ..
> 
> ... abgesehen kenne ich diese Regelung auch aus einem HAMBURGER Verein, dessen Mitglied nun bei mir im Vorstand ist und diese Regelung mit eingebracht hat



mir gings jetzt nicht um die regelung sondern darum das ein antrag bewilligt werden muß in bayern stellt euch doch mal vor alle anträge die irgendwo gestellt werden müssen bewilligt werden.

gruß antonio


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



antonio schrieb:


> mir gings jetzt nicht um die regelung sondern darum das ein antrag bewilligt werden muß in bayern stellt euch doch mal vor alle anträge die irgendwo gestellt werden müssen bewilligt werden.
> 
> gruß antonio


 
 ok |wavey: ...

dass ein Gericht das Aushändigen und die Entgegennahme eines Aufnahmenantrages als Willenserklärung des Vereins ansieht, hat nichts mit Bayern zu tun, nicht mal mit der Judikativen an sich, sondern mit dem rechtsprechenden Juristen ... und der kann morgen auch bei dir sitzen :m (nein.. ich hoffe es für dich nicht !#d)

Also ich kann nur aus dieser Erfahrung sagen, dass zumindest wir im Verein und viele andere mir bekannte deswegen Bewerbung und Aufnahmeverfahren trennen .... dann gibt es keine Unstimmigkeiten mehr


----------



## Sailfisch (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

So ganz verstehen kann ich hier einige Postings nicht. Die lassen sich wohl nur mit der deutschen Mentalität, an allem etwas auszusetzen haben, erklären.

Es ist doch ein ganz normaler Vorgang, dass ein Verein eine Bewerbung wünscht. Sei es nun dass das potentielle neue Mitglied einen Aufnahmeantrag ausfüllt oder selbst einige Zeilen schreibt, oder beides. 
Es ist doch wohl das gute Recht eines Vereins zu sehen wen er aufnimmt. Da ist der Vorstand seinen Mitgliedern gegenüber auch in der Pflicht. Schließlich haben diese über Jahre hinweg durch ihre Beiträge den Verein dahin gebracht wo er steht. 
Bei uns läuft das ganze noch viel verschärfter ab. Wer sich bewirbt macht ein kurzes Anschreiben mit seinem fischereilichen Hintergrund (wann angefangen, schon im Verein etc...), sodann entscheidet der Vorstand über eine 2jährige Gastmitgliedschaft in denen sich der "Gast" dann in den Verein einbringen kann. Arbeitsdienste, Veranstaltungen, gemeinsame Angeln etc. Nach den zwei Jahren wird - sofern sich der Gast keine Schnitzer erlaubt hat - in der JHV von allen Mitgliedern darüber befunden ob der Gast endgültig aufgenommen wird. 
Bis auf 2 Leute wurden in den letzten Jahren alle bei uns aufgenommen. Wer aber ernsthaft meint, bei 5 Arbeistpflichstunden im Jahr müsse er nur 2,5 leisten, weil er ja erst Mitte des Jahres aufgenommen wurde, und dann während des Arbeitsdienstes die Arbeit einstellt, der darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er nicht aufgenommen wird, zumal bei uns die meisten Mitglieder mehr als 20 Std. Arbeitsdienst leisten. Wir sind ein kleiner Verein (80 Mitglieder, 40 aktive).

Nochmal an den Threadersteller gewandt. Mach ein kurzes Anschreiben was Du angeltechnisch bis dato zu zustande gebracht hast und erkläre am besten auch, warum Du gerade in den Verein willst. Am besten Du verweist darauf, dass Du schon dessen Veranstaltungen besucht hast und/oder das Gewässer sehr attraktiv findest.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> dass ein Gericht das Aushändigen und die Entgegennahme eines *Aufnahmenantrages* als Willenserklärung des Vereins ansieht, hat nichts mit Bayern zu tun,


Wo steht denn des??? Nach der Entgegennahme des Antrags, müssen doch dann erst noch Vorstand oder Mitglieder über die Aufnahme abstimmen. |wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



> Nach der Entgegennahme des Antrags, müssen doch dann erst noch Vorstand oder Mitglieder über die Aufnahme abstimmen.


 


@An alle:

Ich habe das in meinen vorherigen Postings ausreichend erklärt und meine Erfahrung beschrieben !


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @An alle:
> 
> Ich habe das in meinen vorherigen Postings ausreichend erklärt und meine Erfahrung beschrieben !


Toni, jetzt hast den Mitteilungsdrang aber arg nötig, doch irgendwie fehlen wohl die richtigen Worte... :m





> "Moralisten sind Menschen, die sich dort kratzen, wo es andere juckt."
> Über Missionare sage ich derzeit nichts |rolleyes


----------



## Master Hecht (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

man muss sich da bewerben??? Also das finde ich ja schwachsinnig was soll das denn bringen?? also sowas muss meiner meinung nach nicht sein.


----------



## Pete (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

zanderfänger...warum machst du hier son stress???|kopfkrat

@ts...bei uns (kleiner verein) reicht auch ne mündliche anfrage...pro forma füllst du deinen aufnahmeantrag zwecks datenerfassung aus...aufnahme erfolgt dann durch den beschluß der mitgliederversammlung...

mir völlig schleierhaft ist hingegen die hier geschilderte praxis, sich in irgendwelche vereine durch vetternwirtschaft einschleichen/-schleimen zu müssen...hier bei uns in den kleineren vereinen brandenburgs nehmen wir "unbescholtene" angler mit handkuss, weil sie unseren fortbestand garantieren...


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Pete... ich mach kein Stress, sondern beteilige mich lediglich an der Diskussion, so wie jeder andere hier auch. #h


----------



## Achim_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Pete... ich mach kein Stress, sondern beteilige mich lediglich an der Diskussion, so wie jeder andere hier auch. #h



*gähn*  ist also reiner Zufall, dass du und Toni immer aneinander geraten??? mannmannmann so langsam solltest du es doch geschnallt haben...ich versteh dich nicht!


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Achim, sparen wir uns die Worte lieber, sonst gibts nur wieder Dudu mit´m Holzhammer.
 Du schreibst ja selbst: "Du *und* Toni".  #h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Moin,

als Oldenburger Kandidat für den Eintritt im Verein geht man zu den bekannten Zeiten zur Geschäftsstelle, legt seine Bescheinigung über die erfolgte Sportfischerprüfung und seinen Ausweis vor, bezahlt nach Erhalt des Mitgliedsbuches seinen Obolus und kann anschließend sofort neben dem Vereinsheim im Teich angeln gehen, wenn man denn wollte.

40 km weiter in Bremen ist das offensichtlich anders, da wird vermutlich so etwas wie ein "Personalbogen" verlangt. das dürfte, finde ich, auch nicht so schwer sein, aber wird man dann denn aufgenommen.?#c

In Bremen gibt es mehrere Sportfischervereine, und ich würde mir einen kleineren aussuchen, der nicht so strenge Statuten hat, vielleicht den SFV "Bremen links der Weser" oder einen anderen - einfach mal unter "Landesfischereiverband Bremen" googeln, da müssten doch die Vereine zu finden sein und dann einfach mal anrufen.... !

*Viel PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Achim_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Achim, sparen wir uns die Worte lieber, sonst gibts nur wieder Dudu mit´m Holzhammer.
> Du schreibst ja selbst: "Du *und* Toni".  #h



Nur dass Toni noch nie so übel aufgefallen ist. Und wie sich die Methode doch gleicht...du musst uns echt für total bescheuert halten, Ernst! 
Ich denke es wäre besser, wenn ihr zwei mal die Ignorierliste benutzen würdet. Das würde Euch und uns echt einiges an Zeit und Nerven sparen...


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Tschüss Achim, hat kein Sinn. Wünsche Dir noch nen schönen Tag...


----------



## Achim_68 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Tschüss Achim, hat kein Sinn. Wünsche Dir noch nen schönen Tag...



Das seh ich genauso - also zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Lenkers (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

was sagt denn der Themenstarter ... ein Teil der Diskussion ist ja 0 hilfreich. Kann es sein, dass Du Dich nur verhört hast? Ich meine, in Bremen und Bewerbung? In München wunderts mich nicht ... aber Bremen? Vielleicht wird nur ein Personalbogen gefordert ... das ist dann ja normal.


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Ich glaub nicht, dass das ein bundeslandspezifisches Anliegen ist, dass ein Angelverein eine schriftliche Bewerbung wünscht.
Hab es ja schon bevor diese Harakiri-Diskussion losging, gesagt, dass wir hier ein freies Land sind und das ein Angelverein nun einmal eine Bewerbung verlangen kann zur Mitgliederaufnahme. Ob es einem passt oder auch nicht, er kann es einfach machen.
Das sagt weder etwas über die Qualität des Vereins, noch über die Mitgliederdurchsetzung des Vereins aus.

Ganz einfach:
Wenn jemand mit einer Bitte an mich herantritt, dann bestimme ich die Spielregeln. So ist das nun mal.


----------



## Werderjung (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*

Hat nen Moment gedauert, bis ich alle Nachrichten gelesen habe.
Es wird definitiv eine Bewerbung verlangt, aus welchen Grund weiß ich leider nicht. Ich werde es wie von vielen User'n empfohlen machen. 

-Persönliche Daten
-Warum ich eintreten möchte
-Womit ich Erfahrung habe usw.

Werde Euch berichten, welchen genauen Zweck die Bewerbung hatte

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## blinkerkatze (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



Werderjung schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie eine Bewerbung beim Angelverein aussehen muss?
> 
> ...



Also wenn du bei uns Mitglied werden würdest wollen, dann hätte ich dir den Aufnahmeantrag und die Satzung gegeben oder du hättest sie auf der HP gelesen. Nach dem dein  Beitrag bezahlt hast bist du Mitglied.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2007)

*AW: Bewerbung beim Angelverein*



blinkerkatze schrieb:


> Also wenn du bei uns Mitglied werden würdest wollen, dann hätte ich dir den Aufnahmeantrag und die Satzung gegeben oder du hättest sie auf der HP gelesen. Nach dem dein  Beitrag bezahlt hast bist du Mitglied.



So ist es auch bei uns. #6


----------

